# Boer doeling critique please?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I found a registered boer doe that I really like. She is almost 4 months old. Will be looking up her pedigree in a minute. What do you think? Is she worth $650?






































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

This is a very beautiful doe! She is long and tall and very feminine. I love her wide chest floor. However she could use a wider hind quarters. Make sure she is registered before you pay the 650. Best of luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is she fullblood or percentage?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Percentage. I ended up not getting her 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

